# Dory chasing a Spider



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

That is so cute!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you EVPoodle! She usually gets wilder than that! It’s son wonderful to me that she finally knows how to play with abandon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sooooooo cute! She's lovin' that awesome toy. What fun!


----------

